# gas mileage, how to make it better.



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

ok I have a 91 maxima gxe with 179,000 miles and im only getting maybe 15 miles a gallon. I seen other ppl say b4 that they get up to 30 miles a gallon. pretty much everything on my car is new, but what are the main things i can change to get better gas mileage?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

your driving style.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

tmorales509 said:


> ok I have a 91 maxima gxe with 179,000 miles and im only getting maybe 15 miles a gallon. I seen other ppl say b4 that they get up to 30 miles a gallon. pretty much everything on my car is new, but what are the main things i can change to get better gas mileage?


Regular matainance is the best way, oil changes,air filter, and tire inflation; as well as not having a lead foot if you do.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

well 2 things im thinking here, I think i might have an exhaust leak because the car is kinda loud, and i can smell gas everytime i get out of the car. second i think the idle air control valve is bad, i checked it according to the fsm and it says to try and start the car with the gas pedal pushed all the way down and if it starts, its bad, which it did. Would the iacv cause a car to drive like a brand new car when warmed up but shutter and shake only on the first start of the day?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

First, the people that are saying that they are getting 30mpg are not acurate. Most people will get between 15 to 20 mpg depending on driving style. The best I have ever done is 21mpg.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

hmm, so 15cty/20hwy is good then? According to fueleconomy.gov a 1991 nissan maxima v6 3.0L auto4spd is supposed to get 19cty/26hwy.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

tmorales509 said:


> According to fueleconomy.gov a 1991 nissan maxima v6 3.0L auto4spd is supposed to get 19cty/26hwy.


 With good driving habits and routine maintenance, you should be able to get 18 to 24. Hard accelleration, short trips, start and stops always drive milage down. Drive like a granny and your milage will be better. Drive like a modern person. always in a hurry to be somewhere, and you will get 15 - 19.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

yea i live in a small town so it's always stop & go, Stop & go with me so maybe thats why my mileage is not so good.


----------



## 123 (Oct 31, 2006)

it isnt good that you're smelling gas. make sure that all your fuel is burning off. after you've driven the car, open up one of the spark plugs and make sure it's dry. you should not be smelling gas. be sure you're getting good spark. you would hear an exhaust leak. get that taken care of asap


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I get 17 mpg City out of my A/T VE.

if you are smelling gas, then DON"T DRIVE THE CAR!
you may be leaking from the filler tube if your car has rust. it can also be the fuel lines around the engine, they split with age and weep gas until they start pouring it out.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

i dont know where to start looking but i know i got a major leak somewhere. I put a little over a gallon of gas "1.09 gallons" to be exact and the needle stayed on E, so im thinking im probly gonna get 5-7 miles on that gallon but i dunno.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

where is the filler tube exactle & how do i check it?


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

well i just checked the engine fuel lines today and didnt see any leaks, And im not smelling gas anymore, so how do i check the filler tube?


----------



## 123 (Oct 31, 2006)

get under the car and the tube that goes from the gas tank up to the gas cap is your filler tube. also, check the lines along the entirety of the car. the fuel lines go from rubber to metal in certain places. make sure you dont see any cracks or anything like that in the rubber parts of the fuel lines.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

yea i read on another post that the rubber part of the filler tube that goes to the tank is a common problem for leaks. I checked it but cant really tell if its leaking, it doesnt look like it but i have to wait till i put gas in again to see. And also how do u take the plastic cover off the filler tube, there is alot of build up of dirt & Stuff & i also read that it can corrode the tube.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

ok i checked the filler tube today and it is not leaking, also checked the lines around the tank and they look good. Hmm i dunno what could be wrong then, i dont smell gas anymore. I was thinking the o2 sensor may be bad. And i am due for a oil change but i dunno if that will make my mileage so bad.


----------

